# قاعدة البيانات الإضافية للموارد أو الأنشطة Custom Data Items



## saidnaggar (12 نوفمبر 2008)

هذا فصل جديد من كتابى (المرجع العربى لبرنامج البريمافيرا ) يشرح بالتفصيل كل شئ عن قاعدة البيانات الإضافية للموارد أو الأنشطة Custom Data Items لبرنامج بريمافيرا مع أمثلة و تطبيقات جديدة


----------



## saidnaggar (20 نوفمبر 2008)

هل أكمل تنزيل باقى الكتاب أم لا


----------



## virtualknight (21 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على الملف الجميل والجهد المتميز


----------



## anwerbasha (21 نوفمبر 2008)

طبعا
وفقك اللة 
في الانتظار


----------



## تامرالمصرى (22 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Amin Sorour (22 نوفمبر 2008)

كتاب ممتاز و قيم جزاك الله خيرا ياريت نعرف منك امتي هيكمل ويخلص عشان نقدر نستفيد منه بالكامل


----------



## maseer (22 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير ويعطيك العافية جهد تشكر عليه 

ننتظر منك أن تكمل ما بدأت


----------



## حسن احمد (22 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك والى الامام ونحن فى انتظار الباقى


----------



## medhat1973 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ومجهود ممتاز ولى راى ولك ان تاخذ به او لا 
اذا كانت بقية الجزاء بالفعل جاهزه فتوكل على الله وارفعها 
واذا كنت تعد لها الان اى تؤلفها فارى انه مجهود كبير اذا استفدت من الوقت والمجهود
فى البريمافيرا 6 فيكون افضل وشكرا


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (24 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور يا معلم اضافة جيدة


----------



## مهندس126 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جدا على هذا الفصل وننتظر باقى الكتاب
ويا ريت تشرح الطريقة ببرنامج البريمافيرا v6


----------



## ahmedant (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## moh_a_eid (9 ديسمبر 2008)

مهندس126 قال:


> شكرا جدا على هذا الفصل وننتظر باقى الكتاب
> ويا ريت تشرح الطريقة ببرنامج البريمافيرا V6


 

:67::67::67:


----------



## NAK (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و رحم الله و الديك


----------



## mouh (19 ديسمبر 2008)

merci infiniment pour votre effort et contribution djazaak allah kheiran ya akhi


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*رائع ومميز*

ملفاتك أكثر من رائعه الحقيقه أن الملتقى أصبح فيه كوكبه من محترفى البريمافيرا أعتقد أنهم من أكثر المهندسين المميزين على مستوى جميع المنتديات وأنت منهم وكذلك الزملاء أحمد العسال وأحمد الطيب والجنزورى محمد وباسم محمود منلا وأرجو ألا أكون قد نسيت أحد الزملاء 
أرجو منك أكمال باقى فصول الكتاب ولو كان جاهز أرجو أن تقوم بطرحه لنثبت الموضوع فى الصفحه الأولى وعندى فكره هى أن نتعاون جميعا" فى عمل مرجع للبريمافيرا يكون خلاصه لخبرات متعدده فكل منا قد طرح مشاركات لها قيمه ونريد تجميعها فى كتاب بإسم ملتقى المهندسين فما رأيك 
أشكرك مره أخرى وأعتذر عن الإطاله


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا الفصل وننتظر باقى الكتاب


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (21 ديسمبر 2008)

saidnaggar قال:


> هل أكمل تنزيل باقى الكتاب أم لا


 

نرجو ذلك ..

وفقك الله..


----------



## eng_hema (16 فبراير 2009)

يعجز السان عن الشكر بس بجد اول مرة اشوف شرح وافي جدا بالطريقة دية


----------



## mustafasas (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا عقبال كل الكتاب ان شاء الله


----------



## saidnaggar (16 فبراير 2009)

الأخ الكريم لينكات الكتب الثلاثة هى 

http://www.4shared.com/file/81936583/36b7ffe9/Said_Book_3.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/78868283/9c2395f5/Said_Book_Part_1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/80248631/a744a903/Said_Book_Part_2.html

و لاتنسانى من دعائك

أخوك مهندس سعيد النجار


----------



## صابر دياب (16 فبراير 2009)

*المهندس سعيد النجار غني عن التعريف*

المهندس سعيد النجار غني عن التعريف

فهو مؤلف أشهر كتاب عن البريمافيرا والفصل الذي تم تحميله من هذا الكتاب الشهير الذي تعلمنا منه

أرجو من المهندس سعيد بذل الجهد في إعداد كتاب عن بريمافيرا 6 

صحيح أن هذا مجهود صعب ولكن مستوى كتاب بريمافيرا 3 يطمعنا في طلب هذا منك

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## صابر دياب (16 فبراير 2009)

نسيت أن أقول أنه مؤلف الكتاب بالإشتراك مع الدكتور عادل السمادوني


----------



## محمد حامد محمود (20 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك و رحم الله و الديك


----------



## ahedhed (1 أبريل 2009)

medhat1973 قال:


> بارك الله فيك ومجهود ممتاز ولى راى ولك ان تاخذ به او لا
> اذا كانت بقية الجزاء بالفعل جاهزه فتوكل على الله وارفعها
> واذا كنت تعد لها الان اى تؤلفها فارى انه مجهود كبير اذا استفدت من الوقت والمجهود
> فى البريمافيرا 6 فيكون افضل و مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mustafasas (5 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا الجزاء و الله الحاجات دي كنوز يتم اللجوء لها وقت الحاجة


----------



## ahbatrek (9 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الكبير و تعاونك الكريم معنا فى تعلم خفايا البرنامج


----------



## magda (10 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر
ملف ممتاز
ننتظر منك أن تكمل ما بدأت


----------



## ايمن حسين (24 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 000000000000


----------



## ATHEEL2001 (24 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (25 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم تمنياتي لكم دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (25 يناير 2010)

saidnaggar قال:


> الأخ الكريم لينكات الكتب الثلاثة هى
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/81936583/36b7ffe9/said_book_3.html
> http://www.4shared.com/file/78868283/9c2395f5/said_book_part_1.html
> ...


 
ما شاء الله..

جزاك الله عنا خيرا أخي النجار. وجعل كل حرف من كتبك في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## mnussair (27 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sahoocom (30 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

